# Is this eggplant still OK?



## Constance (Jul 23, 2007)

I have some of the long purple eggplant that is starting to feel soft. Will it still be OK to cook?


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 23, 2007)

Im sure its ok as long as it isnt too soft, cut into it if its browning inside I probably wouldnt use it.


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, JP...I'll check it out.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 23, 2007)

Constance,I forgot to ask what you will be using it for?I hafto confess if its a little brown on the inside I have still used it.


----------



## Constance (Jul 23, 2007)

I thought I'd oven roast it along with some other vegies.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 23, 2007)

It should be ok for that but I would do it as soon as you can.Ilove roasted eggplant.Dont be alarmed if it starts browning quickly after you cut just coat in olive oil with other vegies and roast away.


----------

